# Plumbing for swimming pool



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Where can i get plumbing for my swimming pool in the Miranda/Lousa/Coimbra area?
Looking for pipes, bends, adhesive etc.
I am competent enough to do the job just need to source the materials.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

N342 exit for Lousa cross double roundabout towards Coimbra after 2nd roundabout take 1st left turn Macalousa will have 98% of what you need


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

And for the other 2% there is Leroy Merlin on the roundabout near Coimbra Shopping in Coimbra.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

